# KTP600 Basic color PN



## Servomaster (17 Juli 2010)

Möchte das erste mal ein Testprogramm auf ein KTP600 Basic PN LAN herunter laden. Nach dem Übersetzen bekomme ich die Meldung das Betriebssystem des HMI-Gerätes wäre nicht aktuell und müsse geupdatet werden. Nach der Bestätigung wird das erste File heruntergeladen aber beim zweiten Teil bricht die aktualisierung mit Fehlermeldung ab. 
Ich benutze zur Projektierung Step 7 Basic.
Was ist zu tun?

mfg 
Servomaster


----------



## MSB (17 Juli 2010)

So so, du bekommst also eine Fehlermeldung, das ist ja interessant ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Juli 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> So so, du bekommst also eine Fehlermeldung, das ist ja interessant ...



Hast Du etwa erwartet, dass Du alle notwendigen Infos wie 
- den Text und die Nummer der Fehlermeldung
- die genaue Version der Software (welcher SP?)
- die genaue Version des Panels (welche Firmware, Ausgabestand, ..)
gleich im ersten Post bekommst?


----------



## Riley173 (10 März 2013)

*KTP600 Basic Color*

Hat nun jemand dazu eine Antwort? 
Mir ist das Gleiche letzte Woche passiert, habe dann abgebrochen weil ich nicht ewig Zeit habe daran rumzuspielen.


----------



## DerMatze (10 März 2013)

Sowas hatte ich auch mal, einfach den Tranfer mehrfach durchführen bis Fehlerfrei. 
Aber unter keinen Umständen das KTP Spannungsfrei machen wenn beim Betriebssystem Update der Flash gelöscht wird und das Update noch nicht abgeschlossen ist - dann ist das Panel hin.
Oder du musst dir für viel Geld ein bestimmtes (Siemens)Kabel kaufen um es zu retten.
Es hilft hier ungemein weiter wenn die Fehlermeldung beschrieben wird...

MfG
DerMatze


----------



## Riley173 (10 März 2013)

Naja, ich habe eben dieses "Update" automatisch ablaufen lassen, dann hat sich das TP neu gestartet und der Bildschirm blieb weiss. Nach ca 10 Minuten kam mir das spanisch vor, hab nochmal die Spannung weggenommen, aber dann kam eben nix mehr.
Ich probier das morgen nochmal aus, dann bin ich vor Ort.

Danke!


----------



## DerMatze (10 März 2013)

Riley173 schrieb:


> hab nochmal die Spannung weggenommen, aber dann kam eben nix mehr.



Genau jetzt hast du den Zustand erreicht, dass das Panel einen leeren Flash hat und somit kein Betriebssystem.
Beim Einschalten läuft das Panel nicht mal bis zum Loader hoch, richtig?
Hier ist beschrieben wie ein OS Update durchzuführen ist.
Du kannst aber auch hier mal nachlesen, das Thema gabs im Forum schonmal.

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## RobiHerb (10 März 2013)

*Das ist mir auch passiert ...*

Das scheint der Stil des Hauses zu sein, die packen alte CD ins Paket zur neuen Hardware, lassen die Leute auf deren Kosten rumprobieren, bis sie irgendwann merken, dass das Zeug nicht zusammenpasst und über das Internet darf man sich dann auf eigenes Risiko, eigene Zeit und Ärger mit Kunden und Chef die Krümel zusammen suchen. 

Wenn man Glück hat, läuft es irgendwann und man ist so genervt, dass man schon allein froh ist, dass es irgendwie geht und man nicht den Schrott in die Mülltonne werfen muss.

Bei mir stimmte im Prinzip nix, Code der CPU war anders: GES7 212-1BE31-QXB0 unterschied sich in einer Ziffer vom Inhalt der CD! Panel war komplett anders, da sie wohl intern Lieferschwierigkeiten hatten und dann einfach was besseres in den Karton gepackt haben ohne weiteren Hinweis!

Wie man eine Anlage mit derartigen Komponenten in 5 Jahren oder später am Leben erhalten kann, ist mir ein Rätsel. Jeden Monat eine neue CD?


----------



## mnuesser (10 März 2013)

Du arbeitest mit Beipack-CDs und erwartest die aktuellste Version? Tip von mir: Melde dich beim Siemens Newsletter an für die Downloads
dann bekommst du auch immer alle Updates mit. Und bei der Menge an Siemens Software die man so vorhalten muss, kann man mindestens
einmal pro Monat was runterladen und installieren.


----------



## Riley173 (11 März 2013)

Guten Morgen,
wenn ich die Anleitung richtig gelesen habe, dann geht dieser "Reset mit Urladen" nur mit TIA.
So betrachtet ist dieses Produkt ein echter Flop: Produkt gekauft, 8 Stunden sinnlos rumgespielt, 4 Stunden am Internet verbracht mit dem Resultat dass ich jetzt entweder für ein paar Tausender TIA kaufen muss. Wie einer der Vorredner schon gesagt hat: IN DIE TONNE TRETEN!
Was denken sich die Leute bei Siemens eigentlich? Wie hoch ist der Prozentsatz an kleinen Firmen, die sich sowas einfach nicht leisten können???


----------



## Riley173 (11 März 2013)

Übrigens: nach 10 Minuten Wartezeit ohne jegliche Regung am TP kann man doch davon ausgehen, dass was faul ist, oder?


----------



## DerMatze (11 März 2013)

Also ein KTP 600 Basic Color DP konnte ich mit einem MultiMaster Kabel (RS232/PPI) wieder zum Leben erwecken, aber das KTP 600 PN hat ja leider nur Ethernet...
Vielleicht gibt es da auch irgendein Kabel für diesen Zweck, frag mal deinen Siemens Vertreter.

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## MSB (11 März 2013)

Dieses sog. "Auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen" funktioniert beim KTP600 ebenfalls über Ethernet, hier dann mit Hilfe der MAC-Adresse.
Wobei es hier im Forum auch schon relativ viele Threads gab, wo auch das nicht mehr funktioniert hat, aber einen Versuch ist es allemal wert.
Das ganze geht auch mit Prosave, und den entsprechend korrekt ausgewählten Image ...

Egal ob Flex oder TIA, alle installieren die für sich benötigten Images gleich mit, suche einfach im Siemens Ordner nach Dateien *.img

Mfg
Manue


----------



## Riley173 (11 März 2013)

Also, ich sitz jetzt vor der Kiste. Das ist ein KTP600Basic color, kein Ethernet, nur MPI/PB.
Kann ich da mit dem USB PC Adapter rangehen? Wenn ja, aus Win CC runterladen?


----------



## DerMatze (11 März 2013)

Na wenn es kein PN ist, dann kannst du es noch retten.
Dazu brauchst du ProSafe, das passende Image und das MultiMaster RS232/PPI Kabel (6ES7901-3DB30-0XA0)

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## Riley173 (11 März 2013)

Hm, hört sich erst mal nicht schlecht an. Dann such ich mal mein PPI Kabel raus. Prosafe ist auf dem Rechner. Wo kriege ich die "passende" Image Datei her? Wozu lag beim KTP eine CD dabei? Keine Anleitung, alles in Englisch, keine Startdatei...  Danke Dir einstweilen, werde berichten...


----------



## JesperMP (11 März 2013)

Du findest die Images unter _C:\Program Files (x86)\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible Images\KTP600ColorDP\_


----------



## DerMatze (12 März 2013)

Riley173 schrieb:


> Wozu lag beim KTP eine CD dabei?


.. für die Tonne


----------



## DerMatze (12 März 2013)

Riley173 schrieb:


> Dann such ich mal mein PPI Kabel raus.


Nimm ein original Siemens Kabel, Plagiate funktionieren nicht! Das Kabel gibts z.B. bei Conrad oder rs-online...


----------



## Riley173 (28 März 2013)

Hallo Matze,
ich möchte mich bei Dir nochmal bedanken, hab das hingekriegt mit Deinen Anleitungen.
Das Ding ist beim Bildwechsel höllisch langsam, es dauert teilweise 5 Sekunden bis der Bildwechsel durchgeführt ist.
Aber na ja, ist halt Siemens.
Ich werde in Zukunft dann wieder die TP177 Serie verwenden und mich mal bei VIPA umsehen.
Merci und Ciao


----------



## DerMatze (28 März 2013)

Hallo,

na bitte, also doch nicht gleich in die Tonne 
Ja, es ist ein "Basic" Panel und entsprechednd schnell  
Aber 5s ist schon echt lahm, 1 bis 2 sek sind bei der Serie schon "normal"

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## Riley173 (5 November 2013)

Hallo, ich bin mal wieder an diesem Gerät, habe die Wechselzeiten mal abgewartet...
Zwischen den Bildern normalerweise 2 bis 3 Sekunden, auf die Seite mit Meldungen (ca 20) dauert es mindestens 10 Sekunden.


----------



## IBFS (5 November 2013)

Riley173 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin mal wieder an diesem Gerät, habe die Wechselzeiten mal abgewartet...
> Zwischen den Bildern normalerweise 2 bis 3 Sekunden, auf die Seite mit Meldungen (ca 20) dauert es mindestens 10 Sekunden.



Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, ein altes TP177 ist richtig schnell gegenüber den neuen Geräten.
Toll auch wenn der Bedienpiiiip nur bei jedem zweiten Tastendruck ausgegeben wird. Da wird man verrückt ..... echt!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 November 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, ein altes TP177 ist richtig schnell gegenüber den neuen Geräten.
> Toll auch wenn der Bedienpiiiip nur bei jedem zweiten Tastendruck ausgegeben wird. Da wird man verrückt ..... echt!


Ich habe in den letzten Monaten 7 Stück KTP600 Basic (DP sowie PN) eingesetzt und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Habe max. ca. 15 bis 20 Bilder sowie Meldungen projektiert, also nichts besonderes. Den Bestätigungston kann man abschalten (meine erste Handlung).

Welchen Firmwarestand bzw. welche Flexible-Version verwendet ihr denn? Ich verwende 2008 SP2 HF3, wenn ich nicht irre.

Auffälligkeiten gibt es:

Firmwareupdate musste ich konsequent zweimal starten - ok, kein Problem
Touchscreen lag bei einem Gerät völlig daneben und musste kalibriert werden - war vorübergehend verwirrt, brauchte Seelsorge beim Support
Meldetexte gingen nach kurzen Meldeereignis nicht mehr weg, obwohl "gegangen" und "quittiert" - Meldeereignis verlängert auf 2s - funktioniert seit dem
habe zwei bis drei Meldeblöcke a 256 Meldungen - scheint zu funktionieren (lt. Handbuch nur 200 Meldungen projektierbar)


Gruß, Onkel


----------

